# Help



## Mitch1951 (Aug 15, 2020)

I have a kubotab7500 it was run low on hydraulic fluid now when you add oil to it it blows back out of the resivor tank what can be going on


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A couple of the most common causes of this is that the tank was over filled, perhaps adding too much oil when the hydraulic rams on the tractor are fully extended or such. Also if the oil level is too low, the system can draw in air and cause the oil to blow back into the tank and out the vent.
When was the tractor last serviced? Perhaps an oil filter is plugging up, or pick up screen needs cleaning.


----------



## Mitch1951 (Aug 15, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. A couple of the most common causes of this is that the tank was over filled, perhaps adding too much oil when the hydraulic rams on the tractor are fully extended or such. Also if the oil level is too low, the system can draw in air and cause the oil to blow back into the tank and out the vent.
> When was the tractor last serviced? Perhaps an oil filter is plugging up, or pick up screen needs cleaning.


----------



## Mitch1951 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks I’ve had it about 6 months and was told it had just been serviced but do not think it had from the looks of some of the filters


----------

